#  Krankheiten >   Was machen bei Tachykardie? >

## sun

Hallo!  Könnt ihr mir vielleicht mal ein wenig helfen?   Ihr wisst ja, das ich immer wieder mit Tachykardien zu kämpfen haben.  Jetzt ging es mal ganz gut. In den letzten Wochen ging es mir dann vom Bechterew her überhaupt nicht gut. Habe dann wieder Infusionen bekommen, mein Arzt wollte mich eigentlich schon ins KH geben, aber ich wollte nicht. So habe ich halt zweimal täglich bei ihm eine Infusion bekommen. Das über 10 Tage. Dann habe ich meine Remicade wieder bekommen, diesmal wurde hier die Dosis erhöht. Jetzt gehts mir wieder besser.  Vielleicht sag ich euch mal was ich an Medis genommen habe. Das ihr euch ein besseres Bild machen könnt. Movalis 15 mg 1-0-0-0, Pantoloc 1-0-0-0, Seloken 95mg 1-0-0,5 jetzt wieder 1-0-1. Novalgien nach Bedarf meistens in der Nacht. Und die Infusionen morgens eine 500 ml NACL mit 2 Amp. Dexametason a 4 mg und 2 Amp. Diclo a 75 mg, späten Nachmittag 1 250 ml NACL mit 1 Amp. Tramal 100 mg. War dann wieder extrem verstopft, das 9 Tage gar nichts ging. Das habe ich dann wieder mit Forlax Beuteln hin bekommen.   Aber jetzt gehen die Tachykardien wieder los. Freitag habe ich geglaubt, jetzt haut es mich um.  Dann habe ich den Puls gemessen und der war bei 161. Ich habe mich dann mal hingelegt, aber er hat sich nicht wirklich beruhigt. Abends um 10 habe ich dann noch mal gemessen und er war bei 154. Samstag war er dann Vormittag immer noch über 140, darauf hin habe ich dann meinen Arzt angerufen (der hatte Wochenenddienst) Er sagte mir, was ich machen sollte. Eben ruhe geben, nicht in die Hitze gehen und Nachmittag wieder melden, höher darf er nicht werden, dann sofort kommen. Das er bei 160 schon war, habe ich ihm gar nicht gesagt. Nachmittag war er dann bei 134 und der Arzt meinte ich sollte eben abends wieder eine ganze Seloken nehmen.   Jetzt ist der Puls beim sitzen am Besten. Immer leicht über bzw um die 100, unter 100 habe ich es noch nicht geschafft. Aber wehe ich stehe ich auf. Bummm und schon ist er oben. Mit Belastung ist gar nichts zurzeit. Auch beim liegen, spüre ich jeden Herzschlag und hab so ein komisches Gefühl. Wenn ich auf dem Bauch liege, Merke ich ihn am Brustkorb schlafen, wenn ich seitlich liege und die Hände unterm Kopf habe, spüre ich ihn bei einem Finger und kann ich dort mitzählen, wenn ich am Rücken liegen, spüren ich ihn auch deutlich. Kann das denn sein?   Was kann ich denn machen. Dem Herz so, fehlt ja nichts. Außer einen Mitralklappenprolaps, aber das haben ja viele und das ist wohl auch nicht die Ursache. Aber warum habe ich diese Tachykardien? Das ist doch nicht normal. Gestern ist er wieder so hochgeschossen das mir kurz schwindlig war und ich gegen den Türstock geknallt bin. Auch merke ich es an den Augen, das ich dann unscharf sehe, hat das dann mit dem Blutdruck zu tun? 24h EKG wurde ja auch schon gemacht. Da haben sie damals ja gesehen, das der Puls ständig über 100 ist und am höchsten war er damals beim aufstehen kurz nach sechs bei 185. Sie haben dann die Seloken erhöht. Angefangen haben wir ja mal mit einer 23,5 mg und jetzt sind wir wieder bei 2 Seloken 95 mg. Es wurden Bluttest gemacht, 24 h Harn, Ultraschall, Alles soweit in Ordnung.   Könnt ihr mir vielleicht weiterhelfen?

----------


## Frosch

Sun,  
hast Du irgendwelchen Streß? Psychische Probleme? 
Du versteifst Dich zu sehr auf dieses Pulsproblem, wenn ich mir Deinen obigen Beitrag so ansehe, wartest Du nur darauf, daß Du den Puls merkst. Lenk Dich ab, denke an etwas anderes und hör nicht ständig in Deinen Körper hinein.

----------


## sun

Hallo Frosch! 
Nein eigentlich nicht. Das habe ich damals auch angesprochen ob es davon kommen könnte, man weiß ja nie. Aber die Ärzte meinten dann, nein das glauben sie nicht, den wollen sie mal sehen der wegen einem psychischen Problem einen Puls von 185 hat.  
Eigentlich versteif ich mich nicht darauf, habe auch keine Angst oder so. Weil viele mich fragen ob mich das nicht beunruhigt. Da verlass ich mich auf meine Ärzte, mein Hausarzt weiß eigentlich alles.  
Das ich das höre, weiß auch nicht. Aber ich habe eine Stelle gefunden. Eben wenn der Oberkörper leicht erhöht ist, so geht es dann am Besten.

----------


## applepie

Hallo Sun, 
habe das Problem mit den Tachykardien auch wie du ja inzischen weisst. Bei mir haben sie auch den ganzen Kram mit Bel.EKG, EKG, Echo etc. gemacht.Ausser n paar Kleinigkeiten wie Supraventrikuläre Extrasystolen, nen Mitralprolaps mit Insuffizienz sowie ne Trikuspidalinsuffizienz haben sie auch nix gefunden.
Hab auch schon inzwischen drei oder vier mal mit Verdacht auf Herzinfarkt im KH gelegen.Letztes Mal habe sie mir meine Medis weggenommen- so nach dem Motto brauch nedd- Ende vom Lied war, mir gings richtig schlecht und hatte beim aus dem Bett aussteigen für Bett neu machen nn Puls von 150 aufwärts....schwester hats sogar gesehen.
Einen Tag später mit Nebilet entlassen worde- Wirkung gleich null.
Inzwischen hab ich was gutes gefunden,was mir hilft: Procolaran.Nehme derzeit 5mg/d und das geht bisher recht gut.Die Schmerzen sind wieder bissl mehr geworden,aber es verträgt sich a)besser mit meinem Asthma und b) liege ich meist wieder bei nem relativ verträglichen Puls.
Mit der Psyche hab ich auch keine Probleme, auch wenn einige Docs immer gerne da hin wollen.
Kenne aber auch noch zwei weitere Personen ,die das gleiche Problem haben mit dem Herz und auch keine richtige Diagnose...... 
Mit dem Oberkörper leicht erhöht zu sein ist ne gute Sache,dann bekommt man es nicht mit.Ansonsten versuchen, n bissl Sport zu treiben, das kann auch n bissl helfen. Natürlich nur in Maßen,also auch Herzfrequenz angepasst- in dem Fall aulso eher lockeres Spazierengehen. 
Viele Grüße 
Applepie

----------


## sun

Hallo! 
Bei mir auch, aber ich bin ja auf der einen Seite froh nicht noch eine Diagnose zu haben. Dennoch ist das Symptom schon nicht gerade super.   
@ all, bitte hat denn keiner einen Tip was ich machen kann, das der Puls runter geht.  
Vorgestern habe ich nur Blumen gezupft und ein wenig gerascht mit der Nachbarin so eine Stunde oder so und neben bei eben die Blumen gezupft. Dann war er bei 153.  
Wie bekomme ich ihn runter, nicht das ich jetzt krampfhaft probier und ständig darüber nachdenke oder so. Aber ich muß sehen, das ich ihn bis Mittwoch, da habe ich Rehaantritt runter bekomme, sonst darf ich nicht in den Stollen einfahren.  
Deshalb ist mir es so wichtig.  
Weiß denn keiner was, auch unsere Docs nicht :Huh?: ??  
WEnn ich sparzieren gehen oder walken möchte ich garnicht wissen, wie hoch er dann ist. Messe ihn ja auch fast nie. Nur ab und zu, ändern kann ich ja sowieso nichts daran. Hatte vorgestern nur so einen Druck im Kopf, deshalb. Und ich kenne keine Kopfschmerzen (klopf aufs Holz)  *BITTTEEEEEEEEE*

----------


## StarBuG

Hast du mal mit deinem Arzt über Betablocker (z.B. Bisoprolol) gesprochen? 
Die könnten helfen, deinen Puls zu senken. 
StarBuG

----------


## sun

Ich nehme doch schon zweimal täglich welche  
und die heißen Seloken 95 mg retard. 1-0-1 jetzt ging es mal kurz gut. Und seit meinem letzten Schub den ich vor zwei Wochen hatte. Also jetzt zwei Wochen ist das wieder los gegangen trotz der Betablocker. Mein Hausarzt meinte, wenn der nicht runter geht, werde ich nicht in den Stollen fahren dürfen.

----------


## StarBuG

Warst du mal bei einem Kardiologen?
Wenn du supraventrikuläre Extrasystolen hast, könnte es eine akzessorische Bahn in deinem Herzen geben. 
Denkbar wäre da zum Beispiel das Wolff-Parkinson-White-Syndrom 
Das wäre aber im EKG normalerweise zu erkenne. 
Ich würde mich da mal an einen Facharzt oder eine Uniklinik wenden. 
Hast du das EKG als Ausdruck?
Wenn ja, dann scann es doch mal ein und poste es hier. 
Gruß 
Micha

----------


## sun

Ja bei einem Internisten!  
Der hat Echo gemacht hat einen Mitralklappenprolabs gesehen. Ist ja nichts schlimmes. Sonst nichts auffälliges. Es wurde Blut abgenommen. Irgendein extra Wert, es wurde 24 h Urin gesammelt wegen Adrenalin oder so. Aber alles normal. 24 h EKG haben sie auch gemacht und haben da gesehen, das der Puls am höchsten war beim aufstehen mit 185. Dann haben sie eben den Betablocker erhöht und jetzt bin ich eben bei zweimal täglich. Und jetzt geht das wieder los. Jedesmal beruhigt sich der Puls und dann gehts wieder los. Wie ob sich der Körper an die Dosis gewöhnt und wenn er sich daran gewöhnt hat, das er dann wieder stärker ist.  
Hab mal angefangen mit einmal täglich 23,5 mg und jetzt bin ich bei 2x 95 mg.  
Anfangs hat der Rheumatologe gemeint, das er glaubt das es mit den Strängen oder so nein ich weiß jetzt nicht genau. Aufjedenfall meinter er das es vielleicht davon ausgeht. Er würde eine Katheteruntersuchung machen und wenn es das ist, gehört das verödet und dann wäre Ruhe.  
Mein Hausarzt glaubt das aber nicht, auch nicht dieser Internist. Bzw haben sie nie wieder davon gesprochen. Es war ja jetzt auch mal Ruhe.

----------


## StarBuG

Ist der Internist Kardiologe oder "nur" Internist?
Das ist nämlich noch ein Unterschied! 
Das mit der Katheteruntersuchung wäre auch mein Gedanke.
Da dein Herzrasen Anfallsartig auftritt, spricht einiges für eine akzessorische Bahn im Herzen, und die kann man durch eine Katheteruntersuchung ausschalten. 
Ich würde dir empfehlen, zu einem Herzspezialisten (Kardiologe) zu gehen und dich dort noch mal untersuchen zu lassen. 
Gruß 
Micha

----------


## Frosch

Sun,  
hatte dieser Internist denn die Fachbezeichnung Kardiologe? Wenn nicht, dann solltest Du Dir einen solchen suchen. 
Dein Hausarzt ist sicher ein netter Mensch, aber vielleicht nicht ganz so geeignet für die Art von Beschwerden und irgendwer muß doch da mal was finden oder zumindest an der richtigen Stelle anfangen zu suchen.

----------


## sun

Ich weiß, dass das ein Unterschied ist. Ich weiß es aber nicht.  
Mein Hausarzt hat mich zu den geschickt. Er hat schon überall was von Herzen aufgehängt , aber das sagt wohl nichts aus, ob er Kardiologe ist.  
Vor der Reha kann ich da jetzt auf die schnelle nichts mehr machen? Wegen dem Stollen?  
Katheteruntersuchung ist ja heutzutage nicht mehr schlimm oder? Wielange ist man denn da wieder im KH? Bzw soll man sich da erkundigen, wo man hin geht. Oder ist das dann egal?

----------


## Frosch

> Da dein Herzrasen Anfallsartig auftritt, spricht einiges für eine akzessorische Bahn im Herzen, und die kann man durch eine Katheteruntersuchung ausschalten.

 Kannst Du diese akzessorische Bahn ein wenig genauer erklären? Danke, ist reine Neugier.

----------


## sun

@ Frosch, wenn man im Internet nachsieht, also im Telefonbuch. Steht Fachärzte Innere Medizin.

----------


## StarBuG

> Kannst Du diese akzessorische Bahn ein wenig genauer erklären? Danke, ist reine Neugier.

 Hab es oben doch verlinkt  :Zwinker:

----------


## Frosch

> Hab es oben doch verlinkt

 Huuuuch. Oh, na dann lese ich das mal, danke.

----------


## sun

Hallo Micha! 
Danke erstmal. Das mit dem kalten Wasser mache ich auch. Und tief einatmen mache ich auch, wenn es schlimm ist.  
Dann bleibt mir wohl nichts anderes übrig, als morgen meinen Hausarzt nun anzurufen und das er mir wieder einen Termin ausmacht. Dann sehe ich eh was sie vorhaben und ich werde das dann nochmal ansprechen, schließlich hat das der Rheumatologe damals schon vorgeschlagen.  
Ach das auch immer was sein muss. Warum kann man dann, nicht wenigstens nur eine Krankheit haben, warum dann x verschiedene? Naja, auch das werde ich meistern. Irgendwann!!!!!!!  
Um den Stollen ist mir halt schade, wenn ich da dann wirklich nicht reinfahren darf. Der wäre ja genau das Wichtigste für mich

----------


## Stiefelchen

Hallo Sun, 
mein mann und ich wissen genau wie du dich fühlst!!
kurze info zu uns:
mein mann hat vorhofflimmern und flattern, sein puls ich ohne betablocker bei minimum 160 schlägen, er nimmt täglich 3 x 50mg Metoprolol und sein puls liegt bei ca. 80 schlägen. 
ich habe herzrhytmusstörungen, tachikardien mit ventrikulären extrasystolen, da sich immer wieder auffälligkeiten im EKG zeigten, war ich im KH zur EPU per Herzkatheter (Elektrophysiologische-Untersuchung http://http://www.cardiologe.de/inde...vasiv/epu.html )
 )
dort wurde auch etwas gefunden, allerdings eine sehr seltene sache und man konnte mir nicht mit einer Aplation (verödung der fehlerstelle) helfen, leider hat bei mir mein Rheuma (psoriasisarthritis, cp) das herz geschädigt, allerdings ist mein Puls mit 2 x 100mg Metoprolol soweit im griff das ich nur noch selten anfälle habe wo mein puls mal bis 150 schläge geht, aber sehrrrrr selten. 
ich möchte dich nicht verängstigen, möchte dich aber doch innigst bitten einen Kardiologen aufzusuchen und dich von ihm gründlich untersuchen zu lassen, ich war auch immer "nur" beim internisten, für die erstuntersuchung auch durchaus ok, aber nun ist es wirklich zeit das du zu einem spezialisten gehst!!! warte nicht wie ich bis es nicht mehr geht, ich hatte ganz überraschend einen herzstillstand, war zu der zeit gott sei dank im KH, mir wurde dann ein implantierbarer cardioverter defibrilator eingepflanzt da das immer wieder passieren kann, OK so was muss NICHT passieren, aber aber.......... 
zu deiner frage: wie lange muss man ins KH bei einer katheter untersuchung? 
dazu kommt es darauf an welche erkrankungen du außer bechterw noch hast,
es gibt heute schon die möglichkeit eine "einfache" herzkatheter untersuchung ambulant machen zu lassen, bei einer EPU hab ich das noch nicht gehört, aber meist ist es so das du rein gehst, den nächsten tag die untersuchung und ein tag später dann wieder nachhause, sollte allerdings eine Aplation gemacht werden oder du auf ein neues medi eingestellt werden kann das schon mal bisschen länger werden, es kommt auf deinen körper an, wie du alles vertragen hast. 
bei allem was ich jetzt von dir gelesen habe und mit meinem wissen aus eigener erfahrung und dem erlernten wissen durch fachärzte, würde ich sagen das eine EPU bei dir angesagt ist um endlich dem grund deiner probleme näher zu kommen und diesen evtl. sogar beheben zu können, denn eines ist völlig klar: eine dauerhafte evlt. falsche reizleitung im herzen und ein dauerhafter zu hoher puls schädigen das organ Herz und dann hast du ein ernsthaftes problem!!! 
sag deinem hausarzt das du eine überweisung zu einem kardiologen habe möchtest, schau in die gelben seiten und mach dir einen termin !!!! 
meinst du mit stollen den Radonstollen?? wenn ja, denke ich das du dort NICHT einfahren darfst mit deinem puls problem..................ich darf nicht in den stollen, leider hätte es auch gerne probiert. 
ich hoffe ich konnte dir bisschen was erklären, und hoffe ich habe dir jetzt nicht zu viel angst gemacht?!!
wenn du noch spezielle fragen hast, ich beantworte sie gerne sofern ich es kann, einfach melden 
lieben gruß
stifelchen

----------


## sun

Hallo! 
Achso, nicht länger? Ich habe eben hier gehört, das man ein paar Tage einen Sandsack drauf liegen lassen muss, deshalb hat mich es ein wenig geschreckt. Wieder ein paar Tage im KH. Da bin ich nicht gerne.  
Aber gestern wäre ich fast freiwillig gefahren. Naja beim jedenmal aufstehen, wenn ich was aufgehoben habe im Garten, wurde mir ganz schwar, einen Druck im Kopf und es hätte mich beinahe umgehauen. Beim erstenmal messen war er wieder bei 156 und das zweite mal wie es noch schlechter ging, lies er sich nicht mehr messen.  
Ich muß heute eh meinen Hausarzt anrufen, hat er angeordnet, obwohl er im Urlaub ist. Er möchte eben wissen wie es mir geht, da es ja letzte Woche auch schon so war.  
Noch eine Frage, nimmt man wegen dieser Sache ab? Ich weiß nicht, diese Woche nehme ich zurzeit wieder pro Tag zwischen 0,5 bis 1 kg ab.  
Achja, ja ich meine den Radonstollen in Bad Gastein und dafür werde ich alles machen, das ich rein komme. 
Und wenn mein Puls normal geht, habe ich meistens Werte so zwischen 60 und 70, eher bei 60

----------


## sun

Hallo! 
So jetzt habe ich heute meinen Hausarzt angerufen, der ist zwar im Urlaub, aber er wollte es so. Wir haben jetzt einen Termin ausgemacht. so muß am Montag früh gleich nochmal zu diesen Internisten hin und danach muß ich meinen Hausarzt gleich wieder anrufen und die zwei rufen sich zusammen. So können wir das nicht mehr lassen meinte er. Na mal sehen, was sie jetzt machen

----------


## StarBuG

Jetzt gehst du schon wieder zu dem Internisten anstatt zu einem Kardiologen :Huh?:  
Geh zu einem KARDIOLOGEN!!!  :Zwinker:

----------


## sun

Hallo Micha! 
Wenn er mir das angeschafft hat der Hausarzt. Es soll ja noch schnell vor der Kur passieren und dann sorg ich schon dafür das ich mal von einen Kardiologen untersucht werde. Und ich werde den Arzt auch fragen ob er Kardiologe ist. Bei uns hier findet man sonst im Telefonbuch keinen. Müsste man in die nächste größere Stadt fahren und das ist 2 Stunden entfernt. 
irgendwas wird sich mein Hausarzt doch dabei denken oder?

----------


## StarBuG

Lass dir mal nen Streifen des EKG ausdrucken zum mitnehmen, und scann den dann mal ein.
Ich bin absolut kein EKG Fachmann (eher im Gegenteil  :Zunge raus: ) aber ich würde gern mal drauf schauen  :Zwinker:

----------


## sun

Hallo! 
Ok das mach ich dir. 
Wenn ích das gewusst hätte, hätte ich dir den letztes mal kopiert. Den hatte ich nämlich zu Hause, bzw er wurde mir mit gegeben für das KH, damals wurde ich gleich eingewiesen. Da war der Puls bei 160, Herzrythmusstörungen, wie meinte der Arzt damals. 2 zu 1 Überleitung. Was heißt das eigentlich genau?  
Der war sowieso, der Hit. Ich geh eh schon nicht gerne zu einem, schon garnicht Wochenends, da muss schon was schlimmes sein. Deshalb habe ich meinen Hausarzt damals an einen sonntag angerufen und der meinte, ich sollte unbedingt zum Wochenenddienst gehen und der soll ein EKG schreiben. Also bin ich hin. Und der belächelt mich ein wenig und meinte, das kommt mir nur so vor. Dann meinte ich eben, das mein Hausarzt anderer Meinung ist und um ein EKG gebeten hat. Also hat er es halt gemacht und meinte "na wenn das der Dr...... anschafft, dann machen wir das halt mal" Aufeinmal ist er immer ruhiger geworden und meinte, er ruft jetzt die Rettung ich hätte eben Herzrythmusstörungen und diese 2zu 1 Überleitung. Ich meinte dann, nein jetzt brauch ich wirklich keine Rettung, wir fahren selbst. Sowas hasse ich. Erst wird man belächelt und dann auf einmal so..... Geh doch nicht aus langeweile dort am Sonntag hin 
Was ich zu Hause habe, ist der Befund dann vom kH und auch der Befund vom 24h EKG, aber das wird dir nichts helfen, oder doch

----------


## applepie

Hi, 
also der Befund vom 24h EKG ist denk ich mal auch nicht uninteressant.Mit einer 2 zu 1 Überleitung ist gemeint,dass nicht jede Erregung, welche vom Sinusknoten ausgeht, auch beim Herzmuskel ankommt und so zu einer Kontraktion führt.Das passiert zB bei einem so genannten AV-Block.Siehe auch : AV- Blockierungen (atrioventrikuläre Überleitungsstörungen) 
Gut, gerne im KH ist glaub ich niemand bzw zum Notdienst geht man ja eigentlich auch nedd hin,weil man nix besseres vor hat (naja gut gibts auch Leute....aber ihr wisst ja wie ich meine- normalerweise tut man das ja nicht).....das Problem mit Ärzten, die einen nicht ernstnehmen kennen ja viele hier.
Aber auf jeden Fall schon mal gut, dass dein Hausarzt sich so kümmert.Wünsche dir,dass sich vll bis zu deinem Urlaub noch was tut und es dir wieder besser geht. 
Viele Grüße

----------


## sun

Hallo! 
So sind manche Ärzte, aber mein Hausarzt weiß ja wie ich bin, das ich eher was schlucke als was zu sagen. Der kennt mich schon zu gut, das er es genau einschätzen kann, wenn ich ihn am Wochenende mal anrufe, das was ernstes ist. Sowie meine Rheumaärzte, einer ruft mich sogar oft mal an um zu sehen wie es mir nun geht, wenn er nichts von mir oder von meinem Hausarzt gehört hat.  
Naja, so ist das.   
Öffentlich setze ich keine Befunde hier rein. Schließlich stehen die ganzen Daten von mir drauf.

----------


## sun

So hallo Micha! 
Also EKG Streifen habe ich keinen bekommen, könnten sie nicht ausdrucken, geht alles übern PC. Auf jedenfall hat das EKG recht schön ausgesehen. Alles schön regelmäßiges nicht beunruhigendes mehr dabei. Zwar der Puls zu hoch aber sonst alles schön.  
Der Arzt meinte, das er glaubt, das dies mit dem Blutdruck zusammen hängt. Da ich jetzt wieder so einen heftigen Schub neulich hatte und kurz darauf Remicade bekommen habe. Das der Körper ausgelaugt und zu schwach ist. Der Blutdruck sei zu niedrig und der Puls eben zu hoch.  
Er meinte dann, das er mir was für den Blutdruck dazu geben muß. Das der wieder höher ist. Aber im Endeffekt haben wir uns entschlossen, dies mal homöopathisch zu probieren, er hätte da von eine Vertreter was geschenckt bekommen, aber wenn es nicht wirken soll spät. in einer Woche, sollte ich ihn anrufen und er schreibt mir für die Reha ein Empfehlung was sie mir geben sollten.  
Er meinte eben, Echo und so sei alles gemacht. Das Herz ist soweit gesund und kräftig. Deshalb halte ich den Puls zurzeit schon so aus. Das wir nicht eben ganz schnell was machen müßten. Was heißt nicht gleich was machen müßten, halt das ich das mit dem Homöopathischen probieren könnte. Aber wie gesagt ich muß mich melden, wenn es nicht klappt.  
Na dann mal sehen, wie es es mir damit geht.l Was ich gelesen habe, sollte man die Tropen 3 mal täglich 10 Tropfen nehmen. Ich soll nur 5 nehmen. Heißen tun die Pumpan kennt die jemand. Er meinte eben vielleicht hilft es. Er hat mir die dann geschenkt und wenn es nicht funktioniert soll ich die gleich wegwerfen

----------


## sun

Hallo Micha! 
Mein Hausarzt hat mich am Samstag hier angerufen um zu fragen wie es mir geht und so.  
Habe mit ihm dann über den Internisten gesprochen,weil ich den morgen wieder anrufen sollte. Also der hat wohl eine zusatzausbildung Cardilogie

----------

